# Pitching and chipping woes



## AMcC (Apr 26, 2013)

Like a previous thread I am having problems with my pitching and chipping, mainly shots from 70 yards and in. 

I'm generally comfortable enough on the full swing wedges but struggle on less than full swing shots.  Someone else commented that they were decelerating through the shot and I feel I am similar to this, especially the too long backswing and too short follow though.

Is there any drills  / exercises out there that would help me shorten the backswing ?


----------



## bigslice (Apr 26, 2013)

practice area over the weekend and set your swing.
without a ball swing to where you want it. have a look and try and feel where it is. and then continue doing it.
then hit some balls


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2013)

This is all you need to know.... works great from 90yds down to 3yds 

(with all clubs from 9-iron to lob wedge)

[video=youtube;HttXJN0u5E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HttXJN0u5E8[/video]


----------



## Jimbooo (Apr 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			This is all you need to know.... works great from 90yds down to 3yds 

(with all clubs from 9-iron to lob wedge)
		
Click to expand...

I can testify that this works great!  You just have to make sure you look at the ball and don't lift your head early to see where it went!


----------



## happyhacker (Apr 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			This is all you need to know.... works great from 90yds down to 3yds 

(with all clubs from 9-iron to lob wedge)

[video=youtube;HttXJN0u5E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HttXJN0u5E8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Interesting vid especially after a bad days chipping 

Curious though how you'd translate that into a 90 yard pitch? I'm assuming you'd be keeping the same limited range of movement but increasing the club?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2013)

I would say there's a lot more shots you can play from 90 yds in.
To say thats the only shot you need is restricting your options to say the least.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2013)

bobmac said:



			I would say there's a lot more shots you can play from 90 yds in.
To say thats the only shot you need is restricting your options to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

Bob. My favourite pitch/chip shot is where I keep the loft on the club and bounce the club under the ball - to me it feels like I kind of cut under it out to in. Happy with that from 60 yards in - either 9i, PW or GW. New course doesn't tend to have much in the way of lush grass though especially round the edges of the greens. So...I get a bit unsure as assume I need to use the leading edge a bit more but how?? Is that where your video about trying to get the ball UNDER the "bar" but actually getting it OVER works??


----------



## bobmac (Apr 27, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Bob. My favourite pitch/chip shot is where I keep the loft on the club and bounce the club under the ball - to me it feels like I kind of cut under it out to in. Happy with that from 60 yards in - either 9i, PW or GW. New course doesn't tend to have much in the way of lush grass though especially round the edges of the greens. So...I get a bit unsure as assume I need to use the leading edge a bit more but how?? Is that where your video about trying to get the ball UNDER the "bar" but actually getting it OVER works??
		
Click to expand...

The shot you have been using is good for the high, soft landing shot off a juicey lie. If the lie is tight, then that shot is more difficult to perfect. Thats where hitting the ball under the bar will work better as there is more of a descending blow and is easier to hit off all lies. It will however have a lower flight due to the hands in front at impact.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 27, 2013)

bobmac said:



			The shot you have been using is good for the high, soft landing shot off a juicey lie. If the lie is tight, then that shot is more difficult to perfect. Thats where hitting the ball under the bar will work better as there is more of a descending blow and is easier to hit off all lies. It will however have a lower flight due to the hands in front at impact.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob that's what I thought and why I prefer juicy lies! I tend to give myself those when practicing too so need to work on that. Do you have the youtube link to your video please?

One more thing - hands in front at impact but still holding the loft on the club through the swing?


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2013)

happyhacker said:



			Curious though how you'd translate that into a 90 yard pitch? I'm assuming you'd be keeping the same limited range of movement but increasing the club?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I use my pitching wedge but a 9-iron would be fine if that's a better club for you. The point is to accelerate the club into the ball with a really firm punching action, quite abrupt. The speed thru impact will impart the check spin you need so you can fly it a lot closer to the flag than you ordinarily might. Hit some beauties today and there really feels like there's a lot less pressure on the shot too.

Have tried hitting under a bar and just get steep or too much shaft lean (almost trying to keep the ball down when that's not necessary) The Butch Harmon vid just rings all the bells, it's so simple - just put your hands past the ball at a pace suitable for the intended distance.


----------



## Keeno (Apr 27, 2013)

I would say the 30-80 yard shots are the hardest to play well consistently.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed. I use my pitching wedge but a 9-iron would be fine if that's a better club for you. The point is to accelerate the club into the ball with a really firm punching action, quite abrupt. The speed thru impact will impart the check spin you need so you can fly it a lot closer to the flag than you ordinarily might. Hit some beauties today and there really feels like there's a lot less pressure on the shot too.

Have tried hitting under a bar and just get steep or too much shaft lean (almost trying to keep the ball down when that's not necessary) The Butch Harmon vid just rings all the bells, it's so simple - just put your hands past the ball at a pace suitable for the intended distance.
		
Click to expand...



i find distance control quite hard with this!   needs more work


----------



## AMcC (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help and pointers guys, appreciate it

Just back in, been practicing in the back garden.  Been using plastic airflow ball and trying to land the ball on a mat at the other side of the garden with different clubs.

Worked hard at accelerating through the ball and what the best posture / distance from the ball was.  I also tried to hold the club less tightly!!! A couple of years ago I had a lesson with the pro and he commented " I have my own clubs, you do not need to hold yours so tightly"

It was improving as I went on, so quite pleased and at one point even managed to land two in a row on the mat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2013)

Homer is close to a short game. Five up and downs and a sand save yesterday. Granted that means I'm missing too many greens but finally feel as though I am moving forward after 18 months of hell. Hard work in the last week and it has clicked - for now


----------



## AMcC (Apr 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Homer is close to a short game. Five up and downs and a sand save yesterday. Granted that means I'm missing too many greens but finally feel as though I am moving forward after 18 months of hell. Hard work in the last week and it has clicked - for now
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, had you being doing specific short game drills and exercises ?


----------

